# Paint job.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ok, I am getting my car painted soon (after I fix the car), I am doing the exterior, maybe the door jams, the trunk jam and some of the engine bay. The guy is a friend of a friend, he said it would be in the ballpark of $1500-2000. Now, I know that primer, paint, and clearcoat costs around $600 then of course, it's the labor. I'm pretty happy with the price, slowestrice here works at a bodyshop an he agrees that it's a good deal.

Over all, I wouldn't trust the quality of a place that charged less than $1000 for a same color, full body repaint. The guy here told me the quality will be better than factory b/c they use good paint.

Now, I have a friend that says $2000 is insane. He does not understand how it could cost that much for paint. He said I could go to Econo for $159 and I fu*king laughed in his face. I told him that $159 is a can of cheap paint sprayed on with overspray everywhere, no preping, and no clearcoat, it would feel like sandpaper.

He also said it's a 2 year warranty. I told him that 2 year warranty is shit, paint should last as long as you own the car (assuming it doesn't get scratched and is maintained).

I want some input here that this is what a paint job really costs. He is convinced that I am getting the top of the line paint job and I am wasting my money on something I don't need.

If you had to get a new paint job tomorrow (same color, no color change), what would you be willing to pay (MAXIMUM)? 
Now assume money was a bit tight, but you still wanted quality work that would lase, what's the MINIMUM you would spend?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Let's see..assuming the money situation was tight and I wanted a professional but inexpensive paint job, i'd spend no more than $1500. Now, like your friend said, you can get one of those econo paint jobs at Maaco for a little over $150, but that is obviously going to be very half-assed and probably not even improve the look much. The paint job is by far one of the most eye-catching body mods you can do to a car, so don't feel like you are throwing anything down the drain. I've always found that when you spend that extra dollar, its much more worth it. Good luck with you choice and keep me posted. I seen those plans you've got for the car and wow they look good!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i agree with tom.. dont get a cheap paint job it will bite u in the ass in the long run.

i know that when i got my car fixed after accident i went to 2 diff shops.

same price for about the same damage..

1st shop sucked ass did a piss poor job ( it was a friends shop ) and my side tail light sticks out cuz the body wasnt fixed right.

2nd shop cost about the same and actually did care about the quality and looked 100 X better.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

you know where i stand on this...my buds body and paint shop do it all for around 700-800 that the entire engine and all jams and quality paint....all you need to do is have his logo on your car...a 3x4 isnt bad....especially in the engine bay....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, like I said, this is not going to be an eye candy mod, this is just a normal paint job, I want it to last and I want it to look like or better than factory.

I actually had my old grille painted at Econo (it's a local maaco-like place). The NEW paint came out lighter than my already faded car body, it looked faded right from the shop, there were black grits and flakes in the paint, and it felt rough like a concrete sidewalk.

All I want to hear is what would you guys expect for a factory+ paint job (factory quality or slightly better without being overkill)?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

oops i thought Lui had posted this..sorry 1997...i had talked to him before about paint jobs, man.....


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> you know where i stand on this...my buds body and paint shop do it all for around 700-800 that the entire engine and all jams and quality paint....all you need to do is have his logo on your car...a 3x4 isnt bad....especially in the engine bay....



where's this at... Im wanting a new color


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, thats such a good deal. under the hood is the only place im putting stickers. does that really 'count' as having his sticker when its not visible? if so then :thumbup: i want it!!!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Thats a VERY low price i'd say. My cousin had his car repainted and it cost him nearly $4000 and when I was in my accident just to paint the two left doors, fender, and couple other parts alone ran around $600.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a good deal.


----------

